# New Nissan GTR



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Tomorrow(Oct 22nd) Mr. Carlos Ghosn will give some information on the next GTR at the Nissan press breafing @ the Tokyo Motorshow.

A bit more information will be given regarding techinical details and estimated date of sale. Here is what Holiday Auto is saying (source: apex japan)


> NEXT GT-R REVEALED
> According to the report, Ghosn will outlay a launch schedule for the new GT-R supercar with an unveiling set for the September 2005 Frankfurt show. The car will then appear again at Tokyo and then at Detroit before Nissan reveals the final production version at Geneva in 2006. The report also confirms that the next GT-R will be powered by a specially developed 3.2 litre V6 with a new electrically-assisted twin turbo setup generating in excess of 480 hp (350kW) placing it directly in Porsche 911 turbo territory.
> Sitting on an aluminium space frame, the GT-R will employ a steel cabin unit blending light-weight materials with high rigidity strength.
> The hydraulic centre differential used in the the outgoing R-34 will be swapped for an all-new magnetic clutch configuration with a choice of 6-speed Getrag manual or an 8-speed CVT inherited and upgraded from the current V-35 Skyline GT-8.
> A revised Atessa ETS 4WD system will also be incorporated while the GT-R will sit on 245/40R19 rubber. The new model will also employ 6-pot Brembos on the front and 2-pots on the rear. But while we can reveal these details today, the final styling of the GT-R has not yet been signed off, hence the absence of it from this year's Tokyo show. Nissan know they must keep price down, and several commentators including the Holiday Auto report suggest a price under 8 million yen.


I'll be attending the press breafing tomorrow so I will report back what I find out.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks DCD some news at last!

anyone know what 8 million yen equates to?

Dave.


----------



## brutalbobby (Sep 1, 2003)

I've worked it out already the way i'm progressing with ownership of Skyline's gtr32 and now gtr33 i should own one around 2012-2014.Something to look forward to.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds like good news, lets hope they get the styling right , thanks for the update  I guess i should shelve any further spending on the car now then and start saving.

Andy _(Needing to move to Japan)_


----------



## MerlinSnowizard (Sep 5, 2003)

According to the lovely people at American Express, that works out to about £45.5K, but it's that farr off, that the current price could only be used as a very rough guide...


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 6, 2003)

quote
____________________________________________________

Thanks DCD some news at last!

anyone know what 8 million yen equates to?

Dave.

____________________________________________________


You can check this link http://www.xe.com/.


Brooklyn


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 6, 2003)

Yo DCD, thanks for the info. 

Does anyone know what is n How it works?.." all-new magnetic clutch configuration" which the info said.

Brooklyn


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one DCD!!!


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

DCD will you be up at the motorshow on Saturday? If so i will see you there!! PM me and i'll send you my mobile no.

Rich


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Rich,

I'll be there tomorrow and probably Thu but not Saturday


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

3 years before it even hits the Japanese market! Damn, that's quite a development cycle given the prototype was out in 2000. We better hope there are no delays along the way - Ghosn will be back in France heading up Renault before the production GT-R sees the light of day.  

Thanks for the update, DCD. Hopefully, they say something about the differences between the International, US, and Japan configurations at the press conference.

Cya O!


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

> final production version at Geneva in 2006
If thats in March like usual then how much later will the car hit the showrooms in Japan ?

> 3.2 litre V6 with a new electrically-assisted twin turbo setup generating in excess of 480 hp 
Sounds promising 

> all-new magnetic clutch configuration 
Does anyone have any generic info on magnetic clutches for cars ? Do any existing cars have this ? Is a 42v electric system required ?

I notice that there is no mention of 4WS, maybe this has been dropped. Hopefully the press briefing will include lots of tech info and not just marketing hype.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

The price looks promising (in Japan) although this will be world distributed car I can imagine Nissan UK pushing the price up to and beyond £60k. 

Dino can you let Carlos know there will be no reprieve if he gets it wrong!


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*If its 8 million JPY...*

...It'll be £65k + from Nissan GB Surely...


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

What do guys thinks is the future tuning of the V6 engine ??
Bigger turbo's bigger injectors more hp than the RB26DETT engine ???


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Can't wait for Dino's updates now!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

You could almost garuantee the engine will be the VQ35 (same engine in 350z) with the obvious additions of two turbo,s nissan already know this engine is very strong and robust( although some american thought other wise with a large all in one dose of laughing gas)i I am sure some of last years and this years japanes touring car skylines ran a twin turbo,d VQ35. Cant wait to see what it looks like though


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

For half of last year and for this year the JGTC Skylines are running VQ30DETT's


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

Alright i knew it was deffo a VQ as the pics i seen looked superb, thanks for putting me right. scorchio


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

No problem, I only know about it because I'm a huge JGTC fan, if it wasn't for that I wouldn't have a clue


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

let's hope the tuning market stays wide open for this v6 block.

I would be worried about it not being as tuneable as the rb26!

I would have thought the dwell angle in a v-block becomes more of a hindrance in the higher power bands?!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

If its released in mid-2006 in Japan then you can bet it won't make it here in the uk until either end of the year 2006 or even 2007  Since it is still only 2003 at the moment (admittedly late 2003) but its basically 3 or 4 YEARS away... I can see the value of GT-R's going UP with that much of a gap to wait. Then there will be limited numbers, so you may even have to wait for 5 YEARS before you can get your hands on one  

With regards to the current GT-R's, as the old saying goes "by land my son, they ain't making any more of it.... " 

Already the GT-R (even the current one) with inflation, etc. would be close to 60K in the Uk so I think that England will see this car weigh in at 65K, possibly 70K (!) with all options ticked like sat nav, etc. If it gets as high as 70K... hmmmm I am sure there will be many people saying "fcuk it I'll buy a Ferrari 360 thanks..".

Still I am _SOOOO_ glad they kept the turbo's :smokin: 

With the expected stupid uk pricing structures I can see the Japanese importers will be kept busy !


T


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

a possible release in 2006 in quite interesting - given the fact that previous skyline models follow a (roughly) 4 year cycle between models, we could expect to see a V36 (or whatever) released before the new GTR hits the markets...

I do wonder why Nissan are leaving such a long gap between the R34 and the new GTR... 

nevertheless all exciting stuff - thanks for the update Dino, I think we're all looking forward to your report on tomorrow's press briefing.


----------



## Thrush (Sep 14, 2002)

DCD said:


> *or an 8-speed CVT inherited and upgraded from the current V-35 Skyline GT-8.
> *


Excuse me for being dumb, but wtf is one of these?

CheeRS
Matt


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Tells you all about it here, started life on a Daf 

http://www.carkeys.co.uk/features/FE000165.htm

Dave.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Sounds good Dino


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just got back an hour ago. I can hardly stand up! Took well over 1000 pictures, met lots of interesting people but would you believe I missed the bloody Nissan Press breafing!!  It was the first one of the day (9:30am)....at that time I was about 30kms away sitting in the lovely, calming and never-to-be-avoided Tokyo traffic Not to worry though as I have other means to get my hands on info So to cut the story short Mr. Ghosn didn't say much on his presentation...in fact this is precisely what he said regarding the GT-R:



> Another Nissan legend will be shown here in 2007 – the GT-R. Development of the new GT-R is on schedule, and it is being engineered to claim its place among the world’s elite sports cars. More details will come closer to its launch.


Wasn't expecting to hear more than this(tech info 3 1/2 years before launch...me not think so!) so no big surprises here then. If you are interested you will find the transcript form his whole speach below.

-----------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------


> Carlos Ghosn
> President and CEO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

(---continues---)



> “Compact” is an important word in the auto industry today. In Japan, Nissan’s renewed lineup of compact cars is matching the trend toward smaller cars. The March and the Cube have consistently been among the top five best-selling models sold in Japan since their launch last year. Last month we added the three-row Cube Cubic, which effectively completes both our compact model lineup and our minivan lineup. To date, seven weeks after its launch, the Cube Cubic’s purchase orders have surpassed 13,000 units.
> 
> Looking at the possibility of a new “Cube world,” Nissan Design recently collaborated with London-based Conran & Partners to enhance the clean, modern look of our latest hit, with fresh colors, shapes and materials.
> 
> ...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

(---and the last bit---)



> Another Nissan legend will be shown here in 2007 – the GT-R. Development of the new GT-R is on schedule, and it is being engineered to claim its place among the world’s elite sports cars. More details will come closer to its launch.
> 
> Finally… a look at luxury.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh my god... 2000 and bloody 7 !!!

That means 2008 for the UK deliveries (and just like the 350z's was no doubt they will all be snapped up within the 1st hour of sale) so that means most British people will have to wait until 2009 before they are available with any decent delivery times, perhaps even 2010 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So really, lets be perfectly CLEAR here, Nissan did kill the GT-R off. For at least 1 car term anyway, perhaps even 2. By 2008 the New V36 Skyline will be out then (doh). Cynically has this all been clever marketing spin?. The GT-R was really killed off with the NUR no? ... this new car will just be a GT-R in spirit and name only and with it being soooo long away by 2010 I am sure there will be plenty of exotica from others, Toyota, Mitsibushi, Mazda, Honda, etc... 

Its not that I'm not excited about the new GT-R but they at least could have brought out a new SKYLINE GT-R in the meantime, I don't know a VQ35DETT version with a nice big spoiler & widebody... sold it for 55K . . . I for one would have bought it while I waited for this new 2009 model ! damn damn damn, at least it will mean the NUR and R34 values will stay as strong as ever! Buy one while you still can!


T


----------



## Thrush (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry to butt in again, with my last quote, I meant the V-35 GT-8, not the CVT transmission thing... Never heard of a V-35 GT-8 - wtf is that???

CheeRS
Matt


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Quote "A company that built its revival… and bases its future…"

But how far into the future, a space oddessy springs to mind 

T


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Great news Dino (why are you called Dino anyway?  ).

At least some basic, solid engine details have been released because that was where I was most cynical (on that issue) - the styling will be great and aggressive knowing Nissan, and having seen their concepts (and also the magazine renders).


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

It sounds great... but is SOOO long away...

Still i guess it means that if your really determined to get one you've got plenty of time to start saving the pennys 

T


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thrush....its just a V35 Skyline with the VQ35DE and an 8 speed CVT transmission. 

Trevor...2007 is supposed to be the world debut for the GTR. Funny how you managed to push the release date to 2010 in a few sentances So as per the schedule in the first post it still looks pretty accurate to me.

LSR....why they call me Dino? Well isn't that what people are supposed to do with each others names? Use them to call/reffer to each other?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh so your name IS Dino - I thought someone made it up here and everyone called you that  to me. Sorry.

Anyway, thanks for the news (read the 'last bit').


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Dino,

I agree 2007 is when it will debut but do you seriously believe it will be easy to get hold of one in the uk in that year without spending months with your name on a waiting list?

I really do believe it will take until 2009 before you'd be able to get your hands on one... and even then knowing the way staggered releases are done (just like the 350z) the uk will probably have to wait a year longer than Japan... so make that 2010    

Personally, I'm planning to move to Japan...  


T


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*So why...*

...Have lotus been trying out a V35 with GTR34 wheels then?

Seems a little soon to be fine tuning suspension 3.5 years before release - could it be a hot V35 on the way?


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: So why...*



polarbearit said:


> *...Have lotus been trying out a V35 with GTR34 wheels then?
> 
> Seems a little soon to be fine tuning suspension 3.5 years before release - could it be a hot V35 on the way? *


 Lets hope so!!! I think it would make for a really go interim product as we sit out the remaining years and years and years for the new GT-R to make it over to the uk  

T


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

With soo much time involved there should be no excuses other than they produced the BEST!


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

Yay!

I'll be 30 by then and can hopefully afford the insurance on one  

Lets hope my R32 keeps chugging till then  

Many thanks for the intresting info Dino.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you Dino for the latest news straight from Japan  

Jeff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dino,

Thanks for the update, where are the pics then ? 

BTW - The CVT in the 350 GT-8 is not based on rubber bands (or metal ones); it's quite different to take the higher power.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean...pics are coming but first I have to do some work and send pics to mags. Then I can concentrte on sorting the best for KINETIKO


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Dino,

You are the man!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

I can't wait for the pics  

Jeff :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I look forward to seeing some pics Dino - and hopefully snapping a few of my own on Sunday.  

Dave


----------



## ExplDeleted (Oct 8, 2003)

Well, what can one say, except that if all the rumours above are true (probably not entirely), then:
a) the guys over at Porsche can continue their calm & peaceful existence, and
b) one is moved to issue some friendly advice to Nissan: perhaps some of your product planners should be quietly taken outside and shot.


----------



## Todd Treloar (Oct 23, 2003)

dcd, send me a pic of ya gtr, im todd treloar. Email me at [email protected]. im aussie.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

TMS 2003 pictures are now uploaded on my site. Click here to go to the thread I opened in Non-Skyline


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

You are the best Dino, what are we going to do without you  

I just have my first full titanium exhaust installed on my WRX 30 minutes ago, I am so happy right now ..........  

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey Jeff thats cool!! You have to post up some pix on the gallery section. How does it sound? Did you also replace the manifolds? The EJ has some seriously complicated piping right?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> *Hey Jeff thats cool!! You have to post up some pix on the gallery section. How does it sound? Did you also replace the manifolds? The EJ has some seriously complicated piping right? *


Thanks! I will post up some pix real soon.

It sounds exactly the way I wanted it, a little louder then stock, but not very much. Just a little classic WRX boxer rumble  

This is what I got, but I have the single tip version:










I only got the cat. back exhaust at this time since there are no programmable ECU out for the USDM WRX STi to tune the car yet.

Jeff


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Nothing beats that boxer + sports exhaust burble, I still miss mine. 

Surely if you replace the ECU rather than use a piggy back type then the JDM ECUs will work fine??? ?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Simon said:


> *Nothing beats that boxer + sports exhaust burble, I still miss mine.
> 
> Surely if you replace the ECU rather than use a piggy back type then the JDM ECUs will work fine??? ? *


Nothing beats it? I don't think so, I much prefer the manly sound from an inline 6  

Somehow the ECU in the U.S. market WRX STi is very different then the rest of the world. For one thing, it got drive by wire throttle. Don't know why everything about everything have to be different.......

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That looks like a nice exhaust Jeff. I guess you'll have to post up a movie or a sound file to let us hear the thing  

boxer burble vs 6-cylinder howl? 6-cylinder howl all the time for me   :smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> *That looks like a nice exhaust Jeff. I guess you'll have to post up a movie or a sound file to let us hear the thing
> 
> boxer burble vs 6-cylinder howl? 6-cylinder howl all the time for me   :smokin: *


Thanks Dino, it is a very nice exhaust, I am very happy with it. It is made by JIC Japan.

I will work on some pics and sound file this weekend on it.

Yes inline 6 howl is the best by far, I just hope the new V6 howl just as good  I am counting the days to 2007......damn it is still 2003   

I guess I will have boxer burble for the next 4 years  

Jeff


----------



## SkyR (Nov 28, 2003)

One of my clients is using a good exhaust for twin turbo engine, which is made by Kakitmoto Fullmega N1 full dual, it includes front pipes to the ends, 2 pipes are individual from extension pipes of two turbos direct to the exhaust. Each turbo can exhaust smoothly.


----------

